
My first year without social media - HermanMartinus
https://herman.bearblog.dev/quitting-social-media/
======
zeveb
Doesn't HN count as social media?

Other than HN, I maintain a very light social media presence. Like smoking, in
moderation it is fine but in excess it can be fatal.

